# I saw Gidget Gallop towards me



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This morning I went to the stable and went to go see Gidget after I turned Bambi out for the day. I called her name and she started walking and then all of the sudden she got down kinda low and off she went! Her back legs were so far forward that they were up by her forelegs and the earth came flying up into the air. The sound of thundering hooves. I stood there in amazement and also began to laugh. I couldn't believe she began to gallop my way when she saw me. I knew she wouldn't run over me..I trust her with my life...she flew past me and the wet ground continued to fly while she was coming down to a lope and then she stopped before she hit the chain linked fence. I led her into the the stall for breakfast since the other horses will chase her off.


I willl always remember that moment. It makes me smile. I love her so much:hug:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww!!! This is so sweet!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I remember the first time my RB horse Pride actually stayed at the gate when I was going to leave...I couldn't help but go back to him for some more lovin, and treats. When I walked off again, he still stayed there, until I was in my car and backing out. That was after 2 years of owning him. 

My mare, unless she is pigging out, will follow me up the paddock and stand at the gate while I get in my car to leave too. Such a good feeling!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It's an amazing feeling!

I feel loved.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

That is awesome!
My gelding will at times when he's not pigging out nicker or whinny at me and it always make me smile and laugh.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thats beautiful1! this is kinda a weord story.
Me and my friend were down with the horses waiting for my new TB to arrive. I was leading tess when she got freaked out and kicked out and ran forward and got me in the face! while my mouth was pouring out blood, i wqs screaming on the ground, my friend was frozen to the spot, tess started running but suddenly stopped and spun around. it was like she thought "crap, ive killed my human!" and came running back to me and licked the blood of my face!
weired or what?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww, yes! What a nice treat for you!

It's so funny, there's nothing better than feeling loved by your horse  Especially when they are galloping around or acting like lunatics but then settling in to be polite as soon as they get close to you.

I made a video on my cellphone of my dork-face doing that and it makes me smile so much. I don't think non-horse owners can really understand why it's so special


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

thats a cute video!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats soo cute, Buzz trotted up to me today 
And when eve I go there he always nickers, it's soo cute


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww haha I had the same loved warm fuzzy feeling when my mare galloped all the way across the arena to me! Until I realized she did that just because I was holding a bucket of mash. -sigh- yep that's my little piggy for ya. lol :roll:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My girls don't have to see me. They see my truck pull up and whinny. Or if they hear my voice from the other side of the property they whinny. I love it! Makes everything worthwhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't had Abby long enough for her to get all excited when I come visit, but she does know her name, so I if she's across the pasture and I yell at her, she'll come over.

But I do think it's cute that she'll look up when I'm a good 100 feet away and just stare at me until I get to her. The other mares in her pasture look up for a second, then go back to munching.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

awee ! it's the best feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awwww,you gotta love our horses!
You truely know they love you if they care that much about you.

And about the horse licking off the blood...wow! It's like she felt bad and was helping you clean up. That is very odd.I never heard of a story like that!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i experienced it  lol..looking back now sometimes i think that little pain in thebutt thn i always remember that she licked my face and think "i guess i can forgive her"


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww that's a great story. I don't own a horse yet but I take lessons on the same horse every week. I had a theory that if I fed her the same type of apples before and after each lesson, it will help her recognize and remember me. Well after doing that for almost 2 months, she showed signs of recognizing me.

Last week I had to get her from the pasture and she was standing by the fence with another mare. I called her name and she walked up to the fence and stared at me (while the other mare ignored me). Then I opened the gate and called her again and she walked all the way down to me, stood by the gate and let me put on her halter. I was beaming with joy all week. I'm her "apple girl" lol. 

I know it takes time to build a bond but since I only see her once a week, I think every bit helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there MsKibibi!

Sounds like those apples are doing the trick! Food is the way to a horses heart,lol.She seems to like you a lot and trust you. I love that feeling of just being amazingly happy over something your horse does...Do you have pictures>?


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Gidget, I have some pics at home. I'll post some later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is a picture of Lena. This was taken 3 weeks ago at my first English lesson. I was taking Western lessons on her for about 2 months then switched to English. 

She's a 5 year old quarter horse. She's very sweet but once its her dinner time, she clocks out lol we have that in common.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

*sigh* I remember when my horse did that I will never never never forget it


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's cute...Phantom doesn't run towards me....he eats grass then looks up when he sees me coming and nickers then continues to eat grass lol then halfway over he looks up and is like "oh ok" and walks over to meet me halfway haha. Horses are such cute dorks


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> that's cute...Phantom doesn't run towards me....he eats grass then looks up when he sees me coming and nickers then continues to eat grass lol then halfway over he looks up and is like "oh ok" and walks over to meet me halfway haha. Horses are such cute dorks


 

hahaa,thats great.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> Here is a picture of Lena. This was taken 3 weeks ago at my first English lesson. I was taking Western lessons on her for about 2 months then switched to English.
> 
> She's a 5 year old quarter horse. She's very sweet but once its her dinner time, she clocks out lol we have that in common.


 
She is gorgeous! I bet she is a lot of fun to ride.
My horse clocks out on me when it's time to eat and she learned how to knock on stall doors and peeks through the bars to see if I'm looking...:lol:


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Gidget said:


> She is gorgeous! I bet she is a lot of fun to ride.
> My horse clocks out on me when it's time to eat and she learned how to knock on stall doors and peeks through the bars to see if I'm looking...:lol:


Thanks, I agree she is a beauty. I'm considering leasing her next year. I want to eventually take lessons twice a week and it might make more sense to lease her so I can get an extra day with her. My lessons are on Tuesdays and by Friday, I'm itching to ride again lol.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

My old buckskin Sunny use to run from everyone when he lived at the Therapeutic Riding School. He was a great pony but had gotten sick of the kids yanking his face and kicking him and would run if it where lesson time. Then I started riding and grooming him and cuddling him during the week. Since he was named sunny I always sang "You are my Sunshine...." To him everytime i saw him. he got to the point after just a month where he would run when he saw someone come to the gate of the field before even checking who it was. i would stand inside the gate and start singing and he would spin around and gallop over to me. I finally brought him home to my house and he lived with me for 2 and a 1/2 years. I rode him for the first 6 months then retired him. He eventually went back to the riding school cause at 27 he was still sound and they needed him back and I was sick and couldn't do much with him so I sent him back. A year later I went on a fundraiser trailride with Indy me leading her and some kids taking turn riding her. We walked past the field he now lives in and on a whim i let the kids go on alone crossed the ditch and sang a line of the song. He was about 400 meteres away across the field but when he heard me singing he left his little mare girlfriend and galloped over to the fence bucking and squealing then leaned over the fence and let me give him a hug before galloping back to his mare. Everyone was confused until I explained that he had lived with me for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I leased horses over the summer on my granddad's 300 acre property one summer and I pretty much had to get them to come. The pasture was probably 20-30 acres and took a good while to cross. I'd whistle at them and wave carrots over my head (who knows if they actually saw them) and both of them would come running.

I was also leasing a mare last spring who was turned out with a group of about five or six horses on a large pasture. She was the "boss mare" so when I came to get her, all of the other horses would trail along behind us. It was a pretty cool feeling, leading a whole herd of horses like the pied piper or something. ^_^

The horses we own have also come running to meet us on occasion too. It IS a great feeling, and I know exactly what you mean about having no fear that they'll run over you when they do it.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Such a nice feeling! Lets you know you must be doing something right 

Here are a couple short videos of me with my mare. One of these days I'll get somone to come to the barn with me to film. (Sorry they're so sloppy)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Ktibb said:


> Such a nice feeling! Lets you know you must be doing something right
> 
> Here are a couple short videos of me with my mare. One of these days I'll get somone to come to the barn with me to film. (Sorry they're so sloppy)
> 
> ...


 
Cute videos!!! i like her slinky


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

JekkaLynn said:


> My old buckskin Sunny use to run from everyone when he lived at the Therapeutic Riding School. He was a great pony but had gotten sick of the kids yanking his face and kicking him and would run if it where lesson time. Then I started riding and grooming him and cuddling him during the week. Since he was named sunny I always sang "You are my Sunshine...." To him everytime i saw him. he got to the point after just a month where he would run when he saw someone come to the gate of the field before even checking who it was. i would stand inside the gate and start singing and he would spin around and gallop over to me. I finally brought him home to my house and he lived with me for 2 and a 1/2 years. I rode him for the first 6 months then retired him. He eventually went back to the riding school cause at 27 he was still sound and they needed him back and I was sick and couldn't do much with him so I sent him back. A year later I went on a fundraiser trailride with Indy me leading her and some kids taking turn riding her. We walked past the field he now lives in and on a whim i let the kids go on alone crossed the ditch and sang a line of the song. He was about 400 meteres away across the field but when he heard me singing he left his little mare girlfriend and galloped over to the fence bucking and squealing then leaned over the fence and let me give him a hug before galloping back to his mare. Everyone was confused until I explained that he had lived with me for 2 1/2 years.


 
This story made me almost tear up!
How touching. Is he still alive?


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Cute videos!!! i like her slinky


Thanks, I love Zebra... almost considered getting her the matching full body slinky/cooler to go along with her flymask for halloween, but never got around to it.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

Gidget said:


> This story made me almost tear up!
> How touching. Is he still alive?


 

Yes Sunny is still alive and once in a while still gives pony rides. He is getting stiff in his old age and not keeping his weight on as well as he use to but he will still jump a 4 foot fence if he is turned out into an areana where the jumps have been left up. I actually finally decided to give him back because he would jump the 5 foot fence out of his pasture to go for a joy gallop and so he couldn't safely be turned out anymore. If he is still alive when I someday get a farm of my own if at all posssible I will offer to take him back so he can live out his retirement with me. I have a few older horses who are probably gonna live with me when/if i ever get my own farm.


----------

